# When and where to move to?



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

I believe it's easier to transfer as an apprentice. But I'm guessing a lot depends on where you'd want to go. Talk to your JATC director and with the directors of each local you're interested in.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

You need to talk to the JATC directors of both locals. They will let you know what you need to do. Some places will not take transfers, some will allow them under certain conditions, it's not up to the local, it's up to both JATCs which are sperate entities from their respective locals.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

Thank you both for the info. I'll be sure to talk with him on Monday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

You said your local is weak compared to surrounding locals. I do not know what your expectations are but if you want a strong local you are not going to find it in Texas.

Keep in mind that in most locals you would have to work at least 3 to 5 years to get what would be put in your retirement in district nine in one year.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

U Mirin? said:


> I'm a first year apprentice. I've lived in California my entire life (30 years). My local is pretty weak compared to the neighboring locals.
> 
> I am dying to leave this state. I've always yearned to live in Texas, or other like free state.
> 
> ...


What part of California?
Big difference between some areas and Texas.
I have a feeling you are in the North area around the capital or out in the desert.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

jrannis said:


> What part of California?
> Big difference between some areas and Texas.
> I have a feeling you are in the North area around the capital or out in the desert.


I'm in Southern California. Local 441 Orange county.


I'll have to add I'm also looking at states like Washington and Oregon.


----------

